# 30 1/2# 8 1/2# Trout in Port A!!



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Capt. Kyle Burges of roughtimesfishing.com a board sponsor! was out prefishing for the bash this weekend and look what his dad caught! 2 days early but definitely the fish of a life time!

Kyle is a great up and coming guide and last January about this same time he put me on the trout of my life, a 29 1/2" big girl! This kid flat out knows how to catch fish and is going to be one of the best in years to come. Especially if he keeps pulling in these kind of pigs!

Fish went straight to the taxidermist as she swallowed the lure deep and was not going to make it. Wayne said he would have released her and had a replica made but she was too far gone.

Good Job Kyle and congrats Wayne!


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats awesome guys very very very nice fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah baby!!! thats what im talking about right there!!!! WTG!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

WOW!!! Nice!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful, i'm jealous.... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

great fish.......cant wait for my first speck over 8lbs!!!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

good job on that slob


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome pig!


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Great fish...


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Great fish........he does know how to find fish


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome father son pic. Dont think you could geta better one


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great catch!!! That is a catch of a lifetime for sure!!!


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Awesome hog!!*

I'll drink to that!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

awesome fish!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Far better than I have ever done on a spec. Very nice fish. Hats off to ya!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

That makes me want to call in sick and get on the water... man what a nice trout


----------



## sneekypete (Jan 11, 2005)

NICE FISH & good to have your son put you on her.... gotta be 1 proud dad....


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*takin' it deep*

those big trout do tend to take it deep...especially when the water is cold and you're just twitchin' and lettin' her sit on the bottom...and they haven't eaten for several days.


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

Great trout. I wish Port A was Port Arthur!!!


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful fish, congrats....She'll look good on the wall.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Good Picture!*

Thank God you held that fish correctly in the picture or some people would be questioning it.......


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome fish....................congrats.



Jed


----------



## OneReelWonder (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice fish congrats, I can say I know how it feels!!!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Great fish! Great pics. Not sure how bad she took the plug, or how much she was bleeding, but I had some big trout suprise me with their strength, once I waded back to the boat with them on the stringer. The only difference is how I string them. All fish will surely die, when strung soley through their lower lip as demonstrated in your picture. They will not be able to close their mouth and work water through their gills. If you string them first through the top of their mouth, then through their lower lip, it allows them to breathe, because their mouths are sewn closed. Not saying your trout would have lived, because I wasn't there. However, this technique has allowed me to release many trout, I thought would not make it, once I extracted the hooks. This is not in any way intentended to put a sour spin on your great catch. I kept a 30.25 for the taxidermist a couple of years ago for the same reason. Congrats!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome fish and great pic. Love the spots...funny how trout down south have a ton more spots than the upper coast.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

ta-da!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Aggieholic said:


> Great fish! Great pics. Not sure how bad she took the plug, or how much she was bleeding, but I had some big trout suprise me with their strength, once I waded back to the boat with them on the stringer. The only difference is how I string them. All fish will surely die, when strung soley through their lower lip as demonstrated in your picture. They will not be able to close their mouth and work water through their gills. If you string them first through the top of their mouth, then through their lower lip, it allows them to breathe, because their mouths are sewn closed. Not saying your trout would have lived, because I wasn't there. However, this technique has allowed me to release many trout, I thought would not make it, once I extracted the hooks. This is not in any way intentended to put a sour spin on your great catch. I kept a 30.25 for the taxidermist a couple of years ago for the same reason. Congrats!


If your going to "release" a fish, why in the world would you put it on the stringer??

Nice fish!


----------



## 2muchjuice (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats a great fish, i'm invious!! Someday soon(hopefully) I WILL GET ME A BEAST LIKE THAT!!! Nice pic and catch 2, thanks for sharing


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all of the compliments. She was definately a big fish. I wish we would have caught her on Saturday in the Bash though. We ended up in 11th place with 15.4 lbs with our biggest fish weighing just over 7. Kept waiting for another big bite like her, but it just didn't happen. Maybe next week in the trout series.

As far as the fish being on the stringer, we put her on the stringer AFTER we determined she wasn't going to make it. We worked the fish for well over 30 minutes trying to revive her. She just really wore herself out in the fight.

Btw, good advice from Aggieholic about keeping fish alive on a stringer. That is what I normally do on a fish that is going to be released.

If any of you are interested in a big trout trip in the Port Aransas/ Upper Laguna area check out my website. www.KyleBurges.com . Shoot me an email and I will let you know about some great rates I am running right now.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

big john o said:


> If your going to "release" a fish, why in the world would you put it on the stringer??
> 
> Nice fish!


Exactly.....


----------



## Capt. Kyle Burges (Jun 4, 2008)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> Exactly.....


Like I said before, the fish was put on the stringer AFTER it was determined she was not going to make it.

I personally release all of the larger trout (and redfish) I catch unless they are not going to make it, and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm jealous as she is a hog! 

Great catch and concrats!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WTG.. Nice pics and report.. THanks for sharing
..

Preserve for life...


----------

